# My Mom the master Carver



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

OK. I have to brag on my mom a little. I hope I can be as good with my hands as she is some day. She loves turning and carving. Recently she has been carving dead Coral and done some amazing work. I have some pictures of some of her recent things and I will try and get some of her bowls and cups up in a bit.
Enjoy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work.

Please tell her (even if she knows) to wear breathing mask for protection. MoP is just like breathing tiny shards of glass and eye protection (and it will build up in the lungs, also bad is coral dust)


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

bill said:


> Beautiful work.
> 
> Please tell her (even if she knows) to wear breathing mask for protection. MoP is just like breathing tiny shards of glass and eye protection (and it will build up in the lungs, also bad is coral dust)


Thanks Bill!
She wears a full face mask/ respirator when she is carving as well as elbow length leather gloves.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Here are some pictures of a few things she has turned.

























































And another picture of one of her turtles to give it some size reference.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! Wonderful all of them


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!!!


----------

